# Camera help



## Keeta (Jul 31, 2009)

I wasn't entirely sure where to post this, but I hope you can still help if this is on the wrong board.

I have recorded several videos on my digital camera, but I can't seem to get them on my computer. It can't open the files (or maybe it can't recognize them; I'm not sure). I am using a usb cable to transfer the videos if that helps.

Is there a free way to do this? I think I heard something about codecs before. Would that help? Are they free? How do I use them?

Please try to answer in a way I can understand. Thanks in advance.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Keeta

The simple explanation as to why your pc does not get the pictures from the camera is that the pc does not see the camera. This requires a driver for the pc to be able to connect to the camera. Manufacturers of cameras have drivers posted on their websites with material showing you how to use it. Once the camera software is downloaded then you can upload or download any picture you want. A codec is a file type format that your camera and pc use to be able to open it as an image file for you to see on the screen. 

Go to the camera's website click on their support center and download the driver and software that the company recommends and install it.
You should be able to see your pictures once everything is done.

Good luck!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Not sure if your question is you can't transfer - or - can't open/play the files. If you are able to transfer regular pics you should also be able to transfer the video files. 

But if you are having trouble with the USB transfer pop out the memory card and plug it into your computer's SD or CF slot. Windows should automatically pop up a menu to view or play the files. The video files are almost certainly mjpeg and any media player should play those w/o needing a special codec. If you open the folder to view the files and then just click on them they should play. You can also save them to any location you want on your computer.

Post your camera model and we may be able to give you more specific ideas.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 31, 2009)

I can transfer the files but I can't play them. Images work fine; videos don't.

I have the M863 Kodak.

Also, my computer doesn't have an SD card slot.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Are you using EasyShare?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I think you have a computer issue not a camera or transfer problem. See below from the Kodak support site. Try installing Quicktime on your computer and using that to play the video files. I would bet it came on a disk with your camera. If you can't find the disk just Google Quicktime to find it online and download/install.

========================================================
M863
Video Format QUICKTIME MOV motion JPEG with audio recording during capture and playback


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure all Kodak cameras produce videos in QuickTime (.MOV) format.
The "official" player is QuickTime Player, which you can get here
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/
but the Windows version is rather clunky (that's not Apple's fault, but Microsoft's - they purposedly crippled it (that's been shown at the DOJ trials)).

If you don't like QuickTime, you can try QuickTime Alternative. It has smoother playback, but still relies on Apple's decoders.
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/quicktime_alternative.htm
The default player will be Media Player Classic, bundled with it, but most MOV files will be playable in any DirectShow player, including Windows Media Player.

If you don't mind an alternative media player, you can try VLC Media Player from
http://www.videolan.org
It has a bazillion built-in decoders and will play a lot exotic formats, including ones you've never heard of. It's also very clean (its decoders are all built-in, so it doesn't interfere with windows, and if you choose to uninstall, it leaves no residues behind).

One last alternative, a bit of a pain to setup, but really smooth to play in Windows Media Player, is to use ffdshow-tryouts in concert with Haali's Media Splitter.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not using easyshare. I don't even know what that is.

My camera didn't come with a disc. However, I will try to download quicktime tomorrow.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Easy share is the garbage software that Kodak uses to manage photos on their cameras.

In my opinion, Kodak makes great films cameras but is rubbish with digital.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> In my opinion, Kodak makes great films cameras but is rubbish with digital.


Agreed. I think people still buy Kodak digital cameras because of the reputation they built from film cameras. I personally think Canon is king of the hill when it comes to digital though.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry for taking so long to reply, but I have a new issue.

I was going to download quicktime, but then I realized that it costs money. Then, I was going to download quicktime alternative, until I realized it wouldn't work in window's movie maker.

It said something about a K-Lite Codec Pack, but I have a few questions:
1) Is it free?
2) Do I need to download this and quicktime alternative, or is this alone good?
3) Is it safe/trustworthy to download?
4) If I only downloaded quicktime alternative, would I be able to edit the files in windows movie maker (aka did I misread the download description?)?

Thanks.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Whaaat? QuickTime is freeware! F-r-e-e-ware
QuickTime Pro is the pay version, and you do some basic video editing with it, but you don't need it.
(1) Most codec packs are free (even though some bundle commercial codecs, which is why I don't recommend them). Some codec packs already have ffdshow-tryouts and/or real or quicktime alternative. You'll have to look at the documentation to find out which (2).

It's been a while since I tested QuickTime files in Movie Maker, so I have no idea what the results were. You'll at least need QuickTime Alternative, or Haali Media Splitter + ffdshow-tryouts.

(3) Most tend to be. Download from a reliable source. If in doubt, scan with antivirus.

(4) You can just try it. Nothing is lost by installing it.

If it doesn't work, you can try MP4CAM2AVI. Another freeware program (a great one at that). It losslessly transcodes the audio and video stream from MOV files to AVI files. If your video is in Photo JPEG, it'll convert it to Motion JPEG. If it's in MPEG-4 (fourcc mp4v), it'll convert it to DivX (by default; you can set it to Xvid if you want). If it's H.264, you'll get H.264 in AVI, which can be problematic, but may still work with ffdshow-tryouts. In the first two cases, you shouldn't have problems with the proper codecs installed. In the third you'll have to try it to know if it works.
It depends on the video codec. If in doubt, open the file in QuickTime, and go to window, movie inspector. The video codec will be displayed on the format line.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm back... with more problems.

I downloaded quicktime alternative, but apparently for no reason because my camera isn't recognized by the computer anymore. Now, when I plug it in with the usb cable, it acts as though nothing's plugged in.

Only half the videos already on my comp which previously couldn't be read, can now be read. And that's only because I updated the Adobe thing that popped up when I clicked it.

On top of that, wmm still doesn't see my video files.

And finally, when uploading a video to youtube, I am unable to know which one I'm uploading until it's up. Just now, I uploaded this: YouTube - MK64 Yoshi's Valley 31.xx flap when I had a much better version on my camera.

I'm getting really frustrated from all of these problems and the terrible quality of my camera.

Although I do want the solutions to the above issues, if I wanted to buy a relatively cheap and easy to use (and upload/edit in wmm) recording device, what kind should I get?

Thanks.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Keeta said:


> I'm back... with more problems.
> I downloaded quicktime alternative, but apparently for no reason because my camera isn't recognized by the computer anymore. Now, when I plug it in with the usb cable, it acts as though nothing's plugged in.


I really don't see how QuickTime Alternative could interfere with that, but if in doubt, check one last time if camera is recognized; if not, then uninstall QuickTime Alternative from add/remove programs, reboot, and see if the camera's recognized.



Keeta said:


> Only half the videos already on my comp which previously couldn't be read, can now be read. And that's only because I updated the Adobe thing that popped up when I clicked it.


What Adobe thing? Adobe Flash player has an auto-update feature that will notify you when there's a new version. Are you saying the files didn't play before you updated it, then suddenly they played after you installed it?
That would be the most astonishing thing ever.

What player are you using to play your videos? Are you playing with Media Player Classic, or Windows Media Player?



Keeta said:


> On top of that, wmm still doesn't see my video files.


That was a toss-up whether it'd work.



Keeta said:


> And finally, when uploading a video to youtube, I am unable to know which one I'm uploading until it's up. Just now, I uploaded this: YouTube - MK64 Yoshi's Valley 31.xx flap when I had a much better version on my camera.


Well youtube recompresses to flv, so there's some quality loss to be expected.



Keeta said:


> I'm getting really frustrated from all of these problems and the terrible quality of my camera.


Kodak cameras' video aren't the greatest.
At this stage, just install QuickTime Player (after uninstall QuickTime Alternative) and see if it plays the videos.
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download
QuickTime is not the fastest player, but it should play the files.
And do me a huge favor: click window, movie inspector, then copy to me what it says on the two lines to the right of "format".



Keeta said:


> Although I do want the solutions to the above issues, if I wanted to buy a relatively cheap and easy to use (and upload/edit in wmm) recording device, what kind should I get?


Anything that records in a format Movie Maker natively supports. MPEG-1, AVI (well most of them), ASF. avoid MOV 3GP MP4.
I'd still hold on to the Kodak for a bit. I'm sure we can get it working, even in Movie Maker. It just takes some work.

Thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

It totally slipped my mind, but I forgot to suggest VLC Media Player.
Much better than QuickTime.
http://www.videolan.org


----------



## Keeta (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you guys for everything. I uninstalled alternative and installed quicktime and everything works perfectly. All vids already on my computer work, and all my new vids on my camera can be transferred and read.

Also, I've gotten much better quality somehow:
YouTube - Yoshi Valley 00:28.63 NSC flap MK64

one thing though; how can I get wmm to recognize the files (aka what do I need to download?)?

Thanks.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Open one of the videos in QuickTime. Go to Window, Movie Inspector. What does it say on the format line?


----------



## Keeta (Jul 31, 2009)

I can't copy/paste it, but for the format it says:
Photo - JPEG, 640 x 480, Millions
8-bit Unsigned Integer, Mono, 11.025
kHz


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Get MP4CAM2AVI
http://mp4cam2avi.sourceforge.net
Open it, browse to the folder where you store your MOV files. You can convert a single one, or batch convert a bunch of them. I recommend using many files -> many files, and no recompression both for audio and video in order to preserve quality. The resulting AVI's will be readable in Movie Maker.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't understand that website at all...

Help?


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry, that was the main page. The download button leads you to here
http://sourceforge.net/projects/mp4cam2avi/
Click download, unzip, then run the program.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok, I am steaming mad (I don't know this site's policy for language so let's leave it at that).

Ok, I was finally able to record something that took 2 weeks of hard work to set up. So I go to upload it to Adobe photo album starter 3.0, because it automatically loads when I plug in the camera. It uploaded fine, then the register screen came up as it always does, and I clicked "register later" like I always do. Except apparently my trial ended, so it went ahead and deleted the movie from my camera and closes the program with no warning. When I reopen the program, I see it there, but I can't access it without registering. So I register, but I get an e-mail saying the deadline for registering has passed. This happens every time I open the program.

Please please please tell me there's a way for me to access my video.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Give Movie Maker a try. I found it was easy to use just to get the video off the camera and onto my PC.


----------

